# Various Digital Art Methods and Styles Video!



## EmilyNguyenArt (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi! I made a video showcasing various digital art methods and styles...using the use of some Disney characters haha. Check it out and I hope you find this video insightful  








Enjoy!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting the video. I enjoyed it.


----------



## MrUnecht (Oct 5, 2017)

Looks really good


----------

